# fish pics from the last two weeks



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

got a whole bunch of nice crappie up in open pond AL when i got back in town I tore them up on perdido aswell and got a nice 7lb bass most all crappie were takin on minnows but caught some on jigs too bass was on a squarebill crankbait ended up with 22 from open pond one weekend and 25 from perdido over a weekend most were filleting size. awsome fishing lately


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

big ones


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

slabs!!


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

more slabs!!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Slabs indeed!!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that's great man! good job on some fine eating fish...


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

here some that came from open pond


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks dudes I had a great time for anyone who likes to catch big slabs fish minnows in deep holes up on perdido they are thick up there plenty to go around


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Dang man you really tore up the slabs! Keep the posts a coming!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

damn nice!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice fish, I know those areas very well.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Good lookin' specks. Like catchin' them on light or ultralight gear...good times! :thumbsup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thats a fine river bass, good job!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Dang now that's what I'm talking about! Awsome catch and report!


----------

